# Best ISP in Vasant Kunj, New Delhi?



## karan11000 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been an user of MTNL for the past 2 years, and it was the worst experience of internet ever!
The internet is slow, it keeps on disconnecting and reconnecting.
I'm tired of MTNL now.
I tried the MTS M-Blaze Wi-Fi Dongle recently. Even that is too slow for me!

So now I'm frustrated of my ISP's, and I need your guys' help and suggestions for a good ISP with high speeds of downloading and uploading (at least 2 Mbps for downloading and at least 1 Mbps for uploading) and high FUP(Preferably Unlimited) with the range of around Rs. 1000 - 1500.
Common use of the internet: YouTube watching and uploading, Gaming, etc.
Location: Vasant Kunj, New Delhi, 110070

Your help would be really appreciated!
Thanks


----------

